# 3 yr old lab suffering from cracking joints



## Vicki Foster (May 27, 2012)

Hello everyone, 

This is my first post so please forgive me if this topic has been covered before but i was wondering if I could get some advice. 

I have a 3 year old labrador who has developed cracking joints when she gets up from sitting and also when she is turning around to bed down. She doesn't crack when walking, runs around, plays with other dogs etc.

Yesterday I visited a dog show and a lady from a rehabilitation centre had a look at her and said she believed she was suffering from crepitus in the front legs and the start of arthritis. 

As Ruby (my lab) is a rescue I have no history on her so am not sure how bad this will get, she seems so young to have this now :-(

The rehabilitation lady suggested I try Devil's Claw. I've found a lot of horse manufactures who sell this but does anyone know if this is safe for dogs? Equally could I buy it from Holland & Barratt or does it have to be manufactured specifically for dogs?

Also, Ruby is on Cod Liver oil and joint care tablets which contain glucosomine but the dosage of this is only 200 mg a day (one tablet) and I've seen recommendations for 1,000 mg a day so it's making me think the dosage isn't high enough. 

I'm planning on taking her to the vet now but also want to get these supplements into her so any advice would be appreciated.

Thank you,

Vicki


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

It's probably little consolation, but seriously affected Labs for joint problems are usually manifesting themselves by 12 months old.

I use Devils Claw for one of my dogs - marvellous - the difference in my girl when she does / doesn't have it is quite remarkable - we get ours from Boots.

Boots Jointlieve Devils Claw root extract 600mg - 40 Capsules - Boots

Be careful on the Cod Liver Oil, you can overdose them on Vitamin A - better to use a Salmon Oil which helps lubricate the joints

Salmon Oil from Active Pet Feeds Limited

For a comprehensive supplement, try YuMove, you can get this from Pets at Home, but can also buy it directly from Lintbells - if you join their scheme you get quite significant discounts and offers.

Dog Joint Care with Glucosamine, Arthritis in Dogs, YUMOVE - Lintbells

and last, but most definitely not least - get her a Bioflow collar - I was so impressed with the effects on my girl, I bought myself a Bioflow bracelet.

My dogs typically don't wear collars - but if I take the bioflow off my girl, she comes looking for it

Bioflow Magnetic Dog Collar

====================

ETA - Garlic and Fenugreek given with mixed vegetable tablets (both from Dorwest) also make a difference to mobility and movement

http://www.dorwest.com/Catalogue/Veterinary-Medicine/Garlic-Fenugreek-tablets

http://www.dorwest.com/Catalogue/Veterinary-Medicine/Mixed-Vegetable-tablets


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

You've been given some fantastic suggestions from Swarthy, but will just throw another couple of ideas into the mix for you aswell!

My Neo Mastiff X has hip dysplasia - when he was first diagnosed he was on Metacam liquid everyday but still in alot of pain and discomfort. After speaking with my vet, I trialled him on Mobile Bones by Pooch & Mutt - and after six weeks, well the difference was incredible! He's been on it for about 3 years now and no problems whatsoever - I can't even remember the last time he had to have a dose of Metacam, it's really been fantastic for him. Pooch and Mutt Mobile Bones | Pooch and Mutt | Pooch and Mutt UK Viovet is the cheapest place I've found. I've tried him on a couple of other brands over the years but we always come back to Mobile Bones everytime, it suits him down to the ground.

That said, I've recently been having good results with GWF Joint Aid too - my 2 eight year old greyhounds and my 9 year old Westie have all been on it for about 4 months now - just to help them along now they're that bit older, and I'm very pleased with it - Supplement Solutions - GWF Joint Aid for Dogs

I would also second the suggestion by Swarthy to swap the cod liver oil for salmon oil - it's really much, much better for them - benefits the coat, skin, eyes and brain as well as the joints!


----------



## Vicki Foster (May 27, 2012)

Thank you so much for your help both of you!

The rehabilitation lady actually suggested Salmon Oil and Dorwest herbs so I'm going to give both a try once I finish the current supplements.

I actually bought this today http://www.millbryhill.co.uk/pet-pr...ts-554/natural-animal-canine-relief-43535.htm (NAF Canine Relief - liquid Devil's Claw) so I'll see how that goes and will introduce it later today.

It's difficult with Ruby as she doesn't seem in pain, although the lady did ask if the licks her paws excessively, to which I said yes (I'd even taken her to the vet as she made one pad red raw!) Apparently it's a form of self medicating when their joints feel inflamed!

Ruby is currently taking these supplements:

http://www.petsathome.com/shop/flex...ite-supplement-x-30-and-x-90-by-vetzyme-36684 and http://www.petsathome.com/shop/super-solvitax-cod-liver-oil-capsules-90-by-bob-martin-32483

But when I've finished these I will be replacing these supplements with the following:

Salmon Oil
NAF Canine Relief (Devil's Claw) (actually being introduced today)
Glucosamine and Chondroitin Tablets for Dogs - Dorwest Herbs - http://www.dorwest.com/Catalogue/Dietary-Supplements/Glucosamine-Chondroitin-tablets

Will all these be ok to use together? Do you think this is overdoing it? I'm conscious she is only 3 and that a lot of these products are aimed at older dogs. I'm hoping they all help reduce the crepitus and inflammation.

Thank you so much,

Vicki


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

They will be fine for her, there isn't really any lower age limit on supplements - they just tend to be more aimed at older dogs since these are the ones who usually suffer joint trouble, but there are fine for younger dogs. My Mastiff with hip dysplasia is only 5 now, so was just 2 when he started on the Mobile Bones - and all my dogs have salmon oil, and they range from 2 to 9 years old 

The supplements you have listed are perfectly safe to use in conjunction with one another.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Vicki Foster said:


> It's difficult with Ruby as she doesn't seem in pain, although the lady did ask if the licks her paws excessively, to which I said yes (I'd even taken her to the vet as she made one pad red raw!) Apparently it's a form of self medicating when their joints feel inflamed!


Labs, quite possibly moreso than other breeds, seem to have an extroardinary capacity for dealing with pain.

My eldest girl ruptured a disc in her neck - all the debris scattered in her spinal column - the only time she exhibited any pain was the night before and morning of surgery - it was gut wrenching - she was near to paralysis at that point and an incredibly lucky girl - two weeks post surgery, if it hadn't been for the fact her neck / front were shaved and you could obviously see the stitches, you wouldn't have been any the wiser.

The one thing I would suggest is switching the fish oils sooner rather than later - too much cod liver oil isn't very good for them - with a good quality salmon oil, you will quickly notice the difference in her flexibility.


----------

